
A history of the Amiga, part 10: The downfall of Commodore - happy-go-lucky
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2017/01/a-history-of-the-amiga-part-10-the-downfall-of-commodore/
======
WheelsAtLarge
If you read Commodore: A Company on the Edge by Brian Bagnall you get the view
that Commodore really did not have a sense of what their customers wanted.
When the C-128 came out it was sold as a 2 OS system with CP/M being a major
push. The question was WHY? By that time the OS was on its last legs and no
Commodore customer was asking for it. Yet, they had an R&D department that in
theory should have guided them and Jack Tramiel was CEO.

They got lucky when they found the Amiga and bought it but given their lack of
vision there was no way it had a long term future. Yes Tramiel was gone and
R&D was cut but given the fact it never had a plan to move forward they would
have had to get lucky again and find a new Amiga to continue.

What's funny, even now, many years since the company went bankrupt, I would
strongly consider buying a computer from Commodore. Nostalgia makes us do
funny things.

